# Ik ben naar ABC (plaats)



## Magonette

Hallo,

Er was een discussie vandaag over de zin "ik ben vandaag naar ABC (plaats)".
Sommige zeggen dat het hetzelfde is als "ik ga vandaag naar ABC (plaats)".

Is dat juist?


----------



## bibibiben

Het is te beschouwen als een verkorting van 'ik ben onderweg naar ABC', wat lang niet altijd gelijk te stellen is aan 'ik ga naar ABC'.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ik ken dit nagenoeg enkel in de constructie "ik ben naar huis", wat volgens mij eigenlijk fout Nederlands is. Als verkorte vorm van 'onderweg zijn' heb ik dat nog niet gehoord of gelezen. Op mijn voorbeeld is het ook niet van toepassing: in de meeste gevallen wordt dat zinnetje gebruik wanneer men vertrekkensklaar is.


----------



## bibibiben

Onlangs nog in de trein nog gehoord uit de mond van iemand die kennelijk over de telefoon aangespoord werd naar haar werk te gaan: "Ik ben al naar mijn werk."

Het lijkt me het typisch het Nederlands dat je vooral hoort, maar niet gauw zult lezen.


----------



## Peterdg

Dit is een interessante!

Het betekent eigenlijk veel tegelijk.

Wanneer ik tegen mijn vrouw zeg: "Ik ben naar de Delhaize", dan bedoel ik dat ik nu vertrek, naar de Delhaize ga (om boodschappen te doen) en daarna terugkom.

Wanneer ik zeg: "Ik ben vandaag naar Amsterdam", dan betekent het 1) dat ik nog moet vertrekken en 2) dat dit niet echt de normale gang van zaken is.

Of dit nu goed Nederlands is, laat ik in het midden, maar het is wel iets dat hier regelmatig wordt gebruikt.

PS. Ik gebruik de "Delhaize" en "Amsterdam" omdat ik zeker weet dat ik die twee zinnetjes deze week nog heb gezegd. Verder hoeven jullie er niets achter te zoeken.


----------



## Janpiet

Wat vaak gezegd wordt is: _Ik ben weg. _Dat betekent dan: ik vertrek nu.
Zo ook betekent '_Ik ben naar Antwerpen': _ik vertrek nu naar Antwerpen.


----------



## Magonette

Bedankt voor uw uitleg...


----------



## marrish

Ik ben *vandaag* naar Amsterdam/Delhaize/werk [verondersteld te gaan]. Dit is mijn plan/agenda

of

Ik ben vandaag naar xxx [gegaan], sorry, de afspraak gaat niet!


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, net als Peterdg vind ik dit een interessantere constructie dan ik oorspronkelijk dacht.

Volgens mij kun je drie gevallen onderscheiden:



*handeling in het verleden**betekenis:*A: Je moeder is aan de lijn.
B: Zeg maar dat ik_ naar_ de supermarkt _ben_.Zeg maar dat ik naar de supermarkt _ben gegaan_.A: Je had toch een huisgenoot?
B: Die _is naar_ Amsterdam.Die _is naar_ Amsterdam _vertrokken/verhuisd_.*handeling in het heden*A: Bel ik ongelegen?
B: Ja, ik _ben _nu_ naar_ een patiëntJa, ik _ben_ nu _onderweg/op weg_ naar een patiëntA (belt): Je klinkt zo bedrukt.
B: Ik _ben naar_ een begrafenis.Ik _ben_ _op weg/onderweg_ naar een begrafenis.*handeling in de toekomst*A: Morgenochtend heb ik tijd. Jij ook?
B: Nee, dan _ben_ ik _naar_ de tandarts.Nee, dan _ga_ ik _naar_ de tandarts.A: Gaat je moeder morgen mee?
B: Nee, ze _is_ (dan) _naar_ een conferentie.Nee, ze _gaat _(dan) _naar_ een conferentie.

 

Bij handelingen in het verleden of in het heden is het allemaal niet al te schokkend. Het Nederlands gooit wel vaker hele zinsdelen eruit, als het ook maar enigszins kan (al zijn niet al deze constructies zonder mankeren ook in de schrijftaal te gebruiken):

Ik moet naar school. = Ik moet naar school _gaan_.
De jongste kan ook al op de po. = De jongste kan ook al op de po _zitten_.
Hij heeft er al drie op. = Hij heeft er al drie op_gedronken_/_gegeten_.
We zijn eruit. = We zijn eruit _gekomen_.

Als het om handelingen de toekomst gaat, is het problematischer. Eigenlijk zou je deze vorm mogen verwachten:



*betekenis:*A: Morgenochtend heb ik tijd. Jij ook?
 B: Nee, dan _zal_ ik naar de tandarts.Nee, dan _zal_ ik naar de tandarts _gaan_.A: Gaat je moeder morgen mee?
 B: Nee, ze _zal_ (dan) naar een conferentie.Nee, ze _zal_ (dan) naar een conferentie _gaan_.

 
Maar nee, dat kan dus niet. Behalve in een handjevol idiomatische uitdrukkingen als _X moet en zal naar_ en _dat zal wel_ kan het hulpwerkwoord zullen het niet zonder hoofdwerkwoord stellen. Bovendien gebruikt het Nederlands bij voorkeur niet de toekomende tijd als de context voldoende aanwijzingen geeft in welke tijd de handeling geplaatst moet worden. Dus liever niet het onnatuurlijk klinkende: _Nee, dan zal ik naar de tandarts gaan_. Maar zeer zeker wel: _Nee, dan ga ik naar de tandarts_.

Waarom hoor je dan toch _Nee, dan ben ik naar de tandarts_? Daar zit dan toch eigenlijk geen logica achter? Nou, misschien is die er toch wel. Omdat je in geval van handelingen in het verleden en heden de verkorte constructie _ik ben naar_ te gebruiken, kan ik mij voorstellen dat de behoefte groot is om ook op die verkorting te kunnen terugvallen bij handelingen in de toekomst, zelfs al ben je dan niet meer legitiem aan het verkorten, maar aan het vervormen. Behoefte aan symmetrie, zo lijkt het wel.

Hoe dan ook, Magonette heeft mijns inziens toch gelijk. Bij uitspraken die betrekking hebben op de toekomst, kan _zijn_ wel degelijk dus _gaan_ betekenen!


----------



## ThomasK

Zou het niet kunnen dat de 'zal' gewoon te leeg is om daarbij de inf. weg te laten? 'Zijn' heeft als zodanig een brede betekenis, vind ik, maar 'zal' en 'zullen' zijn louter tijdaanduiders.



marrish said:


> Ik ben *vandaag* naar Amsterdam/Delhaize/werk [verondersteld te gaan]. Dit is mijn plan/agenda
> 
> of
> 
> Ik ben vandaag naar xxx [gegaan], sorry, de afspraak gaat niet > _*kan niet doorgaan*_!


Ik vind dit toch niet evident. Enerzijds: 'verondersteld te gaan' kan je volgens mij alleen met 'moet' uitdrukken, of je zou de _vandaag _weg moeten laten... Anderzijds: de tweede zin zou ook met een verplichting moeten beginnen als je je ook excuseert, en dat geldt niet voor 'Ik ben naar', vind ik...


----------

